# FREE Melanotan 2!!!



## PurchasePepsRep (Aug 12, 2011)

We are giving away a free melanotan two in a simple lottory. Post numbers between 1 and 500, I will choose a number in a week!

One number per person please.


----------



## S_walker (Aug 12, 2011)

102


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

88 thx!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice lotto!


----------



## twotuff (Aug 12, 2011)

423


----------



## besharp (Aug 12, 2011)

499!  I frickin' love this melanotan stuff.  Works amazingly.


----------



## pebble (Aug 12, 2011)

483


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 12, 2011)

77 

I need me some melanotan II


----------



## flexxthese (Aug 12, 2011)

342!


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 12, 2011)

335


----------



## TREMBO (Aug 12, 2011)

123


----------



## bishop22 (Aug 12, 2011)

*270!!*


----------



## Evil Eagle (Aug 12, 2011)

250

Sent from my Android device


----------



## yerg (Aug 12, 2011)

280


----------



## Imosted (Aug 12, 2011)

146


----------



## ItsAParadox (Aug 12, 2011)

69


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 12, 2011)

301


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 12, 2011)

240


----------



## Dannie (Aug 12, 2011)

6


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 12, 2011)

2


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 12, 2011)

199!!!


----------



## big60235 (Aug 12, 2011)

72 bitches. Hand over the goods.


----------



## Cheecht (Aug 12, 2011)

63

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

78

Nohe, you just got "One Dollar'd" behatch!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 78
> 
> Nohe, you just got "One Dollar'd" behatch!



That makes sense considering i'm number one and you're a fucking zero....


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll send you a picture of my tan ballsack when I get through with that M-II.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll send you a picture of my tan ballsack regardless...


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 13, 2011)

there you go!


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Aug 13, 2011)

136


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 13, 2011)

218, but I may give it to a freind, and I'm not sure if he'll use it, or i may deny ever getting it, or after numerous badgerings i will still refuse to make a video about it, but I'm entering it anyway because its free


----------



## Hench (Aug 13, 2011)

248

I have officially changed race, please don't make me go back to being white!!! I need more Mel-2!


----------



## lucasta (Aug 13, 2011)

315


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 13, 2011)

237


----------



## gamma (Aug 14, 2011)

*146*-------9 are you


----------



## cg89 (Aug 14, 2011)

364


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 14, 2011)

500


----------



## squigader (Aug 14, 2011)

_107_


----------



## Typo (Aug 14, 2011)

453


----------



## blergs. (Aug 14, 2011)

48


----------



## nugget13 (Aug 14, 2011)

328


----------



## yerg (Aug 14, 2011)

shit.......... is this a ballsack pick thread????????????  Sorry thought it was for MII...  Ill get my pick up soon guys...be patient........


----------



## buck (Aug 14, 2011)

75


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 14, 2011)

has anyone tried PP's Mod-GRF(1-29) ?


----------



## GMC1 (Aug 14, 2011)

469.... Jerked and Tan...what can brown do for you


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 14, 2011)

and the winning number is......

*400*


----------



## Acee (Aug 15, 2011)

127 thanks


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 15, 2011)

32  pick me pick me please


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 15, 2011)

166


----------



## svansig (Aug 18, 2011)

22


----------



## Life (Aug 18, 2011)

293


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 18, 2011)

23


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 18, 2011)

114


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 18, 2011)

222, giving it a shot.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 18, 2011)

100


----------



## lovethislife (Aug 18, 2011)

348...i love the lottery even though I never win shit it's nice to see free give aways


----------



## bader85 (Aug 20, 2011)

325! :thumbsup:


----------



## PurchasePepsRep (Aug 21, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> 199!!!



Congrats, number was 201, PM me brother.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 22, 2011)

Helllll yeah thanks bro!! sending PM now, cant wait to try out the MT2, I'll be sure to post a review afterwards, maybe some before and afters if i remember to take them


----------

